# Headbangers Ball fans read this!!!



## Jill666 (May 1, 2003)

For those who haven't heard, MTV2 will air the new Headbangers Ball starting May 10th (I believe) weekly. Hosts will be Metallica. 

I hope everything from Danzig to COC, Slayer to Pantera will air... 

For those about to rock! 












:redeme:


----------



## Tigerkrim (May 1, 2003)

Awesome!! Now I've got to get MTV2!! 

Anything on any Psychobilly or "Non-Head" music? Not this new poppy punk stuff, but some Bad Religion, Rancid and the like?

Regards,

Tigerkrim


----------



## fist of fury (May 2, 2003)

I don't have MTV 2 but I don't think I'll be missing much there were very few vids back in the day that they played that I really like. Most of the blackmetal/deathmetal bands I like don't have videos that I know of.


----------



## ace (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *For those who haven't heard, MTV2 will air the new Headbangers Ball starting May 10th (I believe) weekly. Hosts will be Metallica.
> 
> I hope everything from Danzig to COC, Slayer to Pantera will air...
> ...


----------



## Jill666 (May 10, 2003)

I don't know if Rikki will be back- I haven't heard anything to that effect.

I'm sorry, Tiger, but I hope it's metal all the way- no punk, no mainstream crap.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 10, 2003)

A pity, since the only way I can get MTV2 is via digital cable.  Went that route once, and I ain't goin' back.  Not worth it.  

Cthulhu


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 10, 2003)

I think I heard them say that it was going to be a new Headbangers Ball no old stuff like the BIG HAIR BANDS of old days.Just new stuff,dunno could be wrong we'll have to see.:cheers:  :hammer: :EG:


----------

